# ISO sauce for lobster crab ravioli



## lupner (Dec 9, 2007)

I am looking for suggestions for a good sauce for lobster and crab ravioli, I purchased the ravioli from an Italian market but did not think to ask about a sauce....any suggestions???

Thanks.

Lupner


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd make a bechamel sauce first.  Then, I'd season that with lemon zest, roasted garlic, and fresh tarragon.  Just before service, I'd pour in a bit of sherry.


----------



## college_cook (Dec 9, 2007)

Saffron-Vanilla cream sauce, or a vanilla-citrus buerre blanc would get my vote.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 9, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> I'd make a bechamel sauce first.  Then, I'd season that with lemon zest, roasted garlic, and fresh tarragon.  Just before service, I'd pour in a bit of sherry.



That sounds incredible, Vera. A friend of mine wants me to come over to try out her new pasta machine - I think this will be on the menu


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 9, 2007)

I would make a light roasted red pepper sauce.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 9, 2007)

How about showcasing the wonderful flavor  of the ravioli by serving it simply with some browned  butter.


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Dec 9, 2007)

Katie E said:


> How about showcasing the wonderful flavor of the ravioli by serving it simply with some browned butter.


 
^^ I agree.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 10, 2007)

I would do a champagne cream sauce with a touch of garlic and some halved cherry tomatoes, gently squashed to get the juices into the cream.  Served with freshly grated parmesan and maybe a light sprinkling of fresh dill.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 10, 2007)

Garlic. Whatever you do, Garlic. Cream. 
Oh, did I say Garlic?


----------



## *amy* (Dec 10, 2007)

I would make a Lemon or Orange butter sauce. Melt butter in a skillet, add lemon or orange zest, toss cooked ravioli w butter mixture. Season w S&P, & sprinkle ravioli with Parmesan or Romano cheese. Add toasted walnuts or pignoli (pine nuts) to the sauce, if you wish. Garnish with freshly-chopped Italian Flat Leaf Parsley or fresh basil chiffonade.


----------

